# What reactions do you get that let you know you smell?



## luckyhope

I just wanted to know when you go out what kind of reactions do you get that say you smell? When you walk by someone do you get a reaction? How about if a kid walks past you do they comment or look at you funny? This is a serious question so please serious answers only.


----------



## luckyhope

Please answer this question. I really need to know.


----------



## BlueBird Happy

luckyhope said:


> Please answer this question. I really need to know.


So I guess you guys left me to step in front of the bus to Humiliationville? Thanks.OK reactions:"Why does she just not bathe already? Takes 5 minutes." "Smells like sh*t in here" "You smell like a wet as&hole." "You don't have to clean your whole ass, just your as&hole." Turning on fans, opening doors and windows when I come into work. People I speak to lean back in their chairs and people at store counters back away and cover their noses. It is pretty damn obvious when I have a "bad day".Oh and has anyone looked up atrophic rhinitis?


----------



## BlueBird Happy

....


----------



## BlueBird Happy

Sorry "smartphone" triple post.


----------



## luckyhope

BlueBird Happy said:


> Sorry "smartphone" triple post.


You dont know how much this means to me. Thank you so much for answering the questions. If anyone else has any input please share. It would mean the world to me.


----------



## cation

Mine are typically whispers or comments that something smells, or general stuff like it "it stinks in here" or "do you smell that?". I have never had anyone say something directly to me, but some former coworkers constantly made comments behind my back and it was extremely obvious who they were talking about. I can sometimes smell myself even when I feel absolutely nothing, and if there's anyone nearby I assume it's coming from them until I notice them glaring at me. It really messes with my head.Far more common than that stuff are the subtle things, which happen basically every day. I get the sense of people avoiding me and staying as far as possible from me sometimes, or just generally seeming really uncomfortable near me. I sometimes hear lots of sighs or coughs from people who have to be near me (coworkers, etc). I get a lot of people asking about my GI problems several months after I ever mentioned having "stomach issues". I take this to mean that something reminded them of my issues, but who knows. I know this stuff involves assumptions on my part, but it's really hard not to make these assumptions given what I heard those coworkers say about me.


----------



## luckyhope

pengu said:


> ugh god...I can smell you from here


Why are you so bitter?


----------



## BlueBird Happy

luckyhope said:


> Why are you so bitter?


I think he was answering your question.If he wasn't....sarcasm is a way to deal with being called a ball of sh&t every.single.day.of.your.life.for say, over a decade? How long have you been harassed? Maybe it is where I live, but people just come out and let you know you smell like a homeless guy shat on you.


----------



## luckyhope

pengu said:


> you wanna know why im bitter? it's been almost five minutes since you made another "how do you know people can smell you" threadyou're letting us down


God your such a ######. I know it sucks to be you but dont take it out on me. If you dont like my threads dont read them. And your not just a ###### to me I've seen you leaving bitchy comments on lots of peoples threads.


----------



## missy2009

I always see people wiping or covering their noses, indirectly telling me it smells like ######, constant coughing, sniffling, turning away from me, deep breaths, talking about showering, wiping, going to dentists, brushing their teeth. People bringing up scent issues at meetings in office, some spray air fresheners around the office. They (they are like children) making farting sounds at work when I walk by, laughing at me, whispering behind my back, backhanded comments and the list goes on.I think it`s destroying my potential of having any real career. Like one of the posts above, I have told my supervisor I have digestive issues (though she likes to make fart sounds). It totally messes with my head when I hear someone say anything close to stink or ######....I always think it`s about me due to these comments. I can only smell it sometimes so I don`t really know when I smell nor how to control it (it`s leaky gas) yet people seem to think I like walking around stinking like ####.I couldn`t wish this on my worst enemy. It`s lowered my self esteem, has made me way more negative and introverted. I hate walking by people and try to keep my distance from others as a result.I would like to hear your story.


----------



## luckyhope

missy2009 said:


> I always see people wiping or covering their noses, indirectly telling me it smells like ######, constant coughing, sniffling, turning away from me, deep breaths, talking about showering, wiping, going to dentists, brushing their teeth. People bringing up scent issues at meetings in office, some spray air fresheners around the office. They (they are like children) making farting sounds at work when I walk by, laughing at me, whispering behind my back, backhanded comments and the list goes on.I think it`s destroying my potential of having any real career. Like one of the posts above, I have told my supervisor I have digestive issues (though she likes to make fart sounds). It totally messes with my head when I hear someone say anything close to stink or ######....I always think it`s about me due to these comments. I can only smell it sometimes so I don`t really know when I smell nor how to control it (it`s leaky gas) yet people seem to think I like walking around stinking like ####.I couldn`t wish this on my worst enemy. It`s lowered my self esteem, has made me way more negative and introverted. I hate walking by people and try to keep my distance from others as a result.I would like to hear your story.


Your story is heart wrenching. I'm so sorry you've had to go through the things you have. I dont know how you find the strength to go on. I dont really have a story. Well not about reactions. I've been going out for the past 9 months. Before that I was locked away in my room. I wouldnt even go near the people I lived with because I felt I smelled so bad. I would put towels under the door so the smell wouldnt escape my room. I was afraid to even go to the bathroom. Then in Nov I went into the hospital. There I was diagnosed with psychotic disorder with somatic delusional themes. The thing is I look for reactions everywhere I go. I'm constantly looking around at everyone to see if they are reacting to me (I know I look like a paranoid freak). In 9 months I've gotten 3 questionable reactions. I didnt even know what a reaction would be like. I needed some examples to go by. So I asked the question. I didnt know it was so severe for you all. I honestly thought people would be more secretive about their reactions. I didnt know reactions were so in your face. I'm naive to all of this.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> listen.if you had even the inkling of a problem you wouldnt be starting thread after thread asking how do you know you smelli get more reactions *in a minute* that you got in those 9 months.I don't know how anymore can take you seriously. you belong on a psych forum not on here


Im not even going to say my story cause everyone's said it a hundred times. All i know is that whatever this is, its destroyed my highschool life as I've gone to no close friends from a fairly popular guy. Heading to g.11 and I dont know if i'm going to make it through. I have a colonoscopy/endoscopy in october but who knows what that will do. Honestly dont know how my future is going to turn out. Its hard when you stink like ass.


----------



## cation

missy2009 said:


> I always see people wiping or covering their noses, indirectly telling me it smells like ######, constant coughing, sniffling, turning away from me, deep breaths, talking about showering, wiping, going to dentists, brushing their teeth. People bringing up scent issues at meetings in office, some spray air fresheners around the office. They (they are like children) making farting sounds at work when I walk by, laughing at me, whispering behind my back, backhanded comments and the list goes on.I think it`s destroying my potential of having any real career. Like one of the posts above, I have told my supervisor I have digestive issues (though she likes to make fart sounds). It totally messes with my head when I hear someone say anything close to stink or ######....I always think it`s about me due to these comments. I can only smell it sometimes so I don`t really know when I smell nor how to control it (it`s leaky gas) yet people seem to think I like walking around stinking like ####.I couldn`t wish this on my worst enemy. It`s lowered my self esteem, has made me way more negative and introverted. I hate walking by people and try to keep my distance from others as a result.I would like to hear your story.


God your coworkers are assholes.Obviously I have no idea where you work or if this is even possible, but have you tried contacting HR? That's what I did. I confidentially told them I had GI issues and that I was being harassed by some coworkers (I did not name names, but I probably should have). I worked in an office environment so I asked for a new desk in a more isolated spot. It took two months before I could finally move but doing that helped so much. You might still have to deal with them at meetings at stuff, but at least you won't be taking ###### from them all day.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I think leaky gassers are the most miserable IBSers because of the humiliation. No-one should have to put up with constant humiliation at work. I'd rather go on welfare and honestly, there's no shame in doing this. We take a long time to go, and that's basically it. If you really can't handle sitting there for hours on end then you need to change jobs. Anyone considered doing aged care? Personal care is the most challenging aspect of aged care, but if you could harden yourself to that at least you're not embarrassed on a daily basis. I haven't worked full-time since I was a teenager, but I manage with part-time work and government assistance. I get subsidised housing too. If you can do this and get this assistance, do it. This condition is a disability and none of us asked for this. People will make snide remarks; that's people for you. Nothing you can really do about that. Some jobs you can be on your own more: postie, courier driver, farmer even. I do secretarial work so luckily most of the time I'm on my own. I know people think I'm a dingbat telling everyone to sit there for hours but honestly, if it didn't work well I wouldn't do it every blessed day.


----------



## missy2009

My co-workers are a-holes! Then they wonder why I am so quiet and don`t want to go out to company outings. Some of them are nice while others are totally two-faced. Same thing happened in University but it seems worse now with the comments. I get back at some of them by pretending I don`t have time to help them or don`t know what I am doing when they make little snide comments. I should tell HR about my GI problems. It`s tempting to go on long term disability sometimes.I really hope I am cured of this mess one day.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

tummyrumbles said:


> I think leaky gassers are the most miserable IBSers because of the humiliation. No-one should have to put up with constant humiliation at work. I'd rather go on welfare and honestly, there's no shame in doing this. We take a long time to go, and that's basically it. If you really can't handle sitting there for hours on end then you need to change jobs. Anyone considered doing aged care? Personal care is the most challenging aspect of aged care, but if you could harden yourself to that at least you're not embarrassed on a daily basis. I haven't worked full-time since I was a teenager, but I manage with part-time work and government assistance. I get subsidised housing too. If you can do this and get this assistance, do it. This condition is a disability and none of us asked for this. People will make snide remarks; that's people for you. Nothing you can really do about that. Some jobs you can be on your own more: postie, courier driver, farmer even. I do secretarial work so luckily most of the time I'm on my own. I know people think I'm a dingbat telling everyone to sit there for hours but honestly, if it didn't work well I wouldn't do it every blessed day.


Absolutely the leaky gas people have the worst life. I'd trade my IBS with another IBS person who doesnt have the LG symptom without hesitation, no one who has IBS that doesnt have LG can tell us LG'ers they have a worse life.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

pengu said:


> same exact story man. I used to have a life before this thing. ruined highschool for me and when i went to college the kid next to me complained to the administrator then stopped showing up for class. nobody believed me for the longest time and the few that do take every chance they can to belittle my problem and act like its nothingI swear to god if i see another fukcing thread going "well how can you be totally, 100%, absotutely sure you stink" like we dont have enough $$$$$$ing problems


I completely understand, apart of this LG ######, I became more snappy/angry at everyone and I feel that everyone doesnt deserve what they have. Thats just me but i agree with your frustration


----------



## Kathleen M.

pengu said:


> I swear to god if i see another fukcing thread going "well how can you be totally, 100%, absotutely sure you stink" like we dont have enough $$$$$$ing problems


So I should never try to figure out where on the spectrum of people anyone ever is? From direct evidence of odor to everyone I know says I never smell but I am sure people are sniffing at me behind my back?I'm sorry if asking if you are getting direct commentary from people vs you are looking for the most subtle of behaviors. Based on my allergies, I must assume everyone on the planet has severe leaky gas and everyone and every place is terribly stinky because I always sniff around everyone or wipe my nose. So I can smell my own stinky farts, but can't smell anything else?Unfortunately that "I think people are doing or saying..." without some direct evidence, or in contradiction to direct evidence can be a symptom of other things going on that have nothing to do with odor. They are recruiting for a research study around here about those sorts of things so the signs with the list of symptoms that can sometimes sound like those who need to find the most subtle of indications that people are smelling them.I think finding a person you can trust to tell you is probably more helpful if you can't smell yourself then taking symptoms of allergies or many other things (like two people whispered to each other today) as your "radar" to let you know. And like I said, some of y'all have very direct, clear, unrefutable evidence there is an odor problem. Your teacher (they were talking about bad teachers on the radio and this happened in one person's school) sticks your desk in the hallway while saying loudly to the entire class you have to stay out there until you take a shower... that is different from every sniff from every person with allergies, or anyone looking unhappy or talking to their friend quietly is an accusation.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack

Kathleen M. said:


> So I should never try to figure out where on the spectrum of people anyone ever is? From direct evidence of odor to everyone I know says I never smell but I am sure people are sniffing at me behind my back?I'm sorry if asking if you are getting direct commentary from people vs you are looking for the most subtle of behaviors. Based on my allergies, I must assume everyone on the planet has severe leaky gas and everyone and every place is terribly stinky because I always sniff around everyone or wipe my nose. So I can smell my own stinky farts, but can't smell anything else?Unfortunately that "I think people are doing or saying..." without some direct evidence, or in contradiction to direct evidence can be a symptom of other things going on that have nothing to do with odor. They are recruiting for a research study around here about those sorts of things so the signs with the list of symptoms that can sometimes sound like those who need to find the most subtle of indications that people are smelling them.I think finding a person you can trust to tell you is probably more helpful if you can't smell yourself then taking symptoms of allergies or many other things (like two people whispered to each other today) as your "radar" to let you know. And like I said, some of y'all have very direct, clear, unrefutable evidence there is an odor problem. Your teacher (they were talking about bad teachers on the radio and this happened in one person's school) sticks your desk in the hallway while saying loudly to the entire class you have to stay out there until you take a shower... that is different from every sniff from every person with allergies, or anyone looking unhappy or talking to their friend quietly is an accusation.


In response to your last paragraph, I do have direct, clear, unrefutable evidence as once close friends have said to my face "you stink,leave", though in more vulgar ways. I've been denied to hang out because I stink and they told me directly. So I'm left as the outcast who is constantly being tormented psychologically by everyone around me. I've talked to my teachers and though they seemed to understand at first, my problems put me on their bad side and once more I get treated like ######. ]Thats the life I was given to live. Theres two options, fight it and get your life back, or another that ends it. Weaker people would have chose to end it, but im too optimistic and eager to grow up. Theres a place for everyone in this world so there must be a place for stinky people.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'm definitely for people who have odor issues fighting to figure out what is going on and hoping they find something that works for them. And if there isn't help, that they find a place where they can be in dignity and fully develop who they are as a person.But I do acknowledge that the mind/brain can sometimes play some pretty nasty tricks on people and in that case the best odor control may not be the only thing a person needs.And if I've ever sniffed or rubbed my nose around you, it isn't you, it's most likely me trying to keep from having snot run down onto my shirt as that is just soooo attractive.


----------



## westr

pengu said:


> lol. there's something about you i like kathleen


girl name? possibility of boobs?


----------



## Kathleen M.




----------



## tummyrumbles

Kathleen M, I wish you'd have the courage of your convictions to just say exactly why you feel that leaky gas is imaginary. Exactly what part of this don't you understand? Do you agree that stool smells? Would you also agree that if stool is in a container that is partially ajar then the gasses will escape? Is there any situation you can think of where stool wouldn't release gas in this situation? How is it physically possible for stool not to release gas if the opening isn't sealed tight? Do you agree that IBS involves irritability of the colon, which would also include the sphincter? Don't you suffer from flatulence yourself? How is your situation less imaginary than anyone else's here? You seem to be constantly implying that digestion gas is real but the gasses released from stool aren't. How is it even physically possible that a sphincter that constantly releases digestion gas won't release stool gasses as well?How many people have to say the same thing, year after year, before something twigs? I'm not impressed by the hit and run approach. The most frustrating aspect of all of this is your refusal to at least explain your position. How is your flatulence different to anyone elses? I remember you saying in the past you didn't bother holding gas in, and simply apologised to co-workers. Most people are too embarrassed to do this, and try to hold it in. So the implication is that gas which is released is real, but gas which people try to hold it, but which leaks out, is imaginary?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well other than I feel like I've just been asked if I've stopped beating my wife yet...People have odor issues, some of which fits with what has been coined "leaky gas" by people on this board and all the other definitions people have decided it means (as it had a fairly narrow definition when it started, and now seems to encompass a broader range of issues). Some odor issues may have reasons that are not leaking intestinal gas out the anus, but it doesn't make those people's issues any more imaginary and I think an approach that finds out which problem is really going on and treating that is the more effective than trying something that is not aimed correctly. If it is TMAU rather than leaky gas, for instance, a low choline diet will be the way to go rather than reducing sulfur, or taking pepto bismol or probiotics, etc. But I get it, for some people that makes me bad and evil.Maybe your IBS or whatever you have that isn't IBS or can't be IBS because it has to be something else or whatever variation of that you fit doesn't cause you extreme pain to the point you can't function, can't hear anyone talking to you, can't even really see where you are going, just curl up and try to not move anything and not even breath, but that is what it used to be like if I tried to hold a fart in. Sometimes I could be in so much pain from one little fart that there wasn't even the option of walking out of the room to go fart somewhere else. But I don't suppose you believe me about that. But really it was like death to hold in a fart for any length of time. I would have loved to do that without trying to keep from screaming in pain, but whatever.I also believe every human I have met knows for a fact that I have farted at least once in my life and will probably fart again someday.I'm sorry it offends you that I would rather fart and have the pain be over with than scream in pain until everyone leaves the room and I can fart alone.Whether the smelly compounds are something that is easily released from stool so tends to come out long before the stool does, or something that has a partial pressure so you usually don't find it in farts (which is about the only thing I can think of to tell a "digestion" gas from a "stool" gas), it is all made by bacteria digesting stuff (other than the air we all swallow and what goes down eventually comes out). see http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=224171But nothing I say or do will please you, so I don't even know why I typed this response. Everything I say will be used against me and I'm sure I just made things much worse by even responding to your accusations and questions and this will all be used to condemn me in the future for something I don't believe.


----------



## Kathleen M.

pengu said:


> what the hell is that?


It's supposed to be a kissy face.


----------



## tummyrumbles

I would never condemn anyone here. I don’t know why you said that. You seem to be saying that you can’t hold gas in because of the pain. I’m not sure we’re that different. What we all have in common is an over-abundance of gas. Some of us have different sphincter sensitivities and different perceptions of pain, but we’re all “gassers”, regardless of the leakiness. Your experience of gas is that it’s too painful to hold in at all. My experience, and possibly most leaky gassers here, is that I can hold it in for a while before it leaks out. Why is my experience less real than yours? Why do you imply that leaky gas is imaginary when you seem to have the same fundamental problem? Why should a steady, slow release of gas be more imaginary than a sudden release? Has no-one ever made a snide remark to you? You’ve never had people wrinkle their nose, make a comment? Why are you so quick to disregard what people say here?The odour is very real for most people who post here. If people also complain of incomplete evacuation as well as general gas issues you can be sure it’s not imaginary.There are 2 sources of gas in the colon that I know of. Just imagine a container containing both stool as well as undigested food. Add digestive microbes to this container and there will be 2 sources of gas; one from the action of microbes on the food, the other the volatile compounds from stool. If the opening to this container is partly open (it doesn’t matter why) then a mixture of all gasses will leak out. There is no distinction between digestive or stool gas – it’s all just gas. All gas has the tendency to leak.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I am not in any way disregarding people with odor issues (or any of the other myriad problems that people have with gas that have nothing to do with incontinence).I do not think odor problems from any source are imaginary.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Deleting some things as this post got way too long and the more I write the more there is to use against me.I set that post off hoping you might see it if it was short and sweek.I am sorry if trying to find ways for people to manage their odor no matter what the source of it (coming out your pores vs coming out your anus doesn't change the reactions) makes you think I am dissing all people with odor issues. I believe anxiety can be treated and people do not have to live with that torture. If that makes me a horrible person, so be it. Anxiety can make any issue 100X worse especially when things are real and not imaginary.As for odor issues. I have discussed myriad times my experience of years of doing field research on various hog farms all over this state.Trust me, they stink.And if you spend any times on the farm at all, you stink.Now I, and my coworkers, knew we smelled so getting a comment or a reaction was only to be expected.The biggest reaction (which would not have been out of place in a movie filled with potty humor and big slap-stick physical comedy) was one day we grabbed lunch at a diner. Waitress walked up they way they usually do, so rather quickly. She got to her spot to take the order and got hit by a wall of stench and took a huge step backwards. She couldn't help it, and she couldn't hide it. We apologized for the smell as we knew how bad it had to be even if at the time we couldn't smell it at all as after about 30 minutes your nose nerves shut off.Since it doesn't seem to matter how much I share what I really believe I will still be told in the strongest possible language (as you say it isn't an attack or an accusation) that I believe something I do not, I see no point in responding anymore as there is no resolution to this disagreement as I can't say anything that will change your opinion of me, so I will not respond again.Now can we get back to the topic of the thread rather than this spat?


----------



## BlueBird Happy

Hahahahaha! Thanks for the laughs you guys. Don't you think the spats make us one big, farty, smelly, digestively-challenged family now? But seriously, let's get back to working together.


----------



## woodgate

A couple of odor events :-On opening the front door to a family member a loud exclamation "It Stinks" while glaring at me!Another occasional happening ~ As I'm the first person up each morning ( 6 AM ) finding the four kitchen chair seats covered in papers/magazines etc,also table top completely covered in anything to hand! Like all the folk's here i am very clean so there is no good reason to do this,although after a couple of minutes i do have a laugh about it. (I suppose it's a good way to tell me there is a problem)Well done to all on here that have to cope with this *very* difficult and stressful problem!All the Best!


----------



## luckyhope

woodgate said:


> A couple of odor events :-On opening the front door to a family member a loud exclamation "It Stinks" while glaring at me!Another occasional happening ~ As I'm the first person up each morning ( 6 AM ) finding the four kitchen chair seats covered in papers/magazines etc,also table top completely covered in anything to hand! Like all the folk's here i am very clean so there is no good reason to do this,although after a couple of minutes i do have a laugh about it. (I suppose it's a good way to tell me there is a problem)Well done to all on here that have to cope with this *very* difficult and stressful problem!All the Best!


Do you think they could have been doing that for a different reason. I couldnt imagine your family doing such things because you smell. I would think your family would accept you despite it.


----------



## woodgate

luckyhope said:


> Do you think they could have been doing that for a different reason. I couldnt imagine your family doing such things because you smell. I would think your family would accept you despite it.


My family fully accept me,but are,let's say annoyed that there seems to be no solution so far to this problem,it's also the only medical condition i believe that not many folks (including myself) are at all happy to discuss in detail.(except with a medical expert)Good Luck!


----------



## dani14

I'm glad to see that so many people have the same problem that i do....my problem ruined high school for me and i graduated early to avoid the embarrassement and avoid what i had to deal with everyday but now i just started college and now i have to deal with ppl again and get a reputation i do not want for myself.


----------



## luckyhope

If your smell started when you started taking suppliments then stop taking them. I believe I did smell but dont anymore. I put the pieces together and realized it was the suppliments or probiotics I was taking that caused it. When I stopped taking them the smell went away.


----------



## westr

luckyhope said:


> If your smell started when you started taking suppliments then stop taking them. I believe I did smell but dont anymore. I put the pieces together and realized it was the suppliments or probiotics I was taking that caused it. When I stopped taking them the smell went away.


when i stopped taking probiotic after i cured myself the first time (then drank loads, ate loads, and it came back) my sour mouth dissapeared. i reckon theres a saliva or breath element to LG that probiotics aggrevates. after adding probiotic drink recently my sour mouth changed to less sour but more viscous. its weird.


----------



## Alfan

I havent read the whole thread but 2 years ago when i was in school, there was this guy in my class, the class r-tard.abd he could throw out comments out loud too the class whenever he sat close to me ... Like have you poped yourself!?!? Etcetc that just made myprobs worse. However my lg probs have redused alot i think cause i havent had reactions lately! But i feel for you guys, its awefull, i remember before my ibs i had lots of mates were quite populare and allways wanted to be seen. When ibs hit i just shrunk , lost most friends and became a ghost more or less for years!


----------



## pocketfullofposies

Hey.. I'm like most of you guys and can't smell anything (aside from a few sneaky whiffs), but people's repeated reactions (eg. "it smells like $h!t", *checking bottom of shoes*) over the last few years have confirmed that I am, in fact, not going crazy.I, personally, think its due to a nasal problem that I might have; I haven't been able to breathe 100% perfectly for a while. I think maybe I have a deviated septum or something. You know... that thing celebrities get when they want to fix their nose.But anyway... These last few months I've been wondering and wondering what it is that makes us different from other people. Why us and not them? I mean we eat the same things, so it can't be that.The only thing that I can think of is that I was sick a lot (chronic bronchitis) from an early age all through high school. AT LEAST once a year. So lots of antibiotics and lots and lots of mucus. Can anyone else relate or can anyone think of any experiences that might seperate you from those around you?We weren't born with this, so there must be some underlying issue that we might be able to bring to light.But meanwhile, can someone find me a vacant, solar-powered cottage out in the the wilderness, preferably near a water source, where I can grow my own sustenance and my dogs can run free? k thanks.


----------



## #Jayla

BlueBird Happy said:


> So I guess you guys left me to step in front of the bus to Humiliationville? Thanks.OK reactions:"Why does she just not bathe already? Takes 5 minutes." "Smells like sh*t in here" "You smell like a wet as&hole." "You don't have to clean your whole ass, just your as&hole." Turning on fans, opening doors and windows when I come into work. People I speak to lean back in their chairs and people at store counters back away and cover their noses. It is pretty damn obvious when I have a "bad day".Oh and has anyone looked up atrophic rhinitis?


----------



## AIRPLANE

When one employee says to another within earshot 'Does she have gas today?' Also, when I know I'm having issues due to incomplete evacuation and/or rectal irritation I will often hear 'She stinks' when a couple of fellow employees have to come near me to do some work. Also, many years ago when I started having fistula and vulvodynia-like symptoms in addition to the usual anal irritation, I had the misfortune to have to work with an employee who had a drinking problem and was often drunk on the job but the supervisors wouldn't discipline him. He would tell customers very loud and plainly in a disgusting tone that I had gas. I had to work with another employee and her husband a few years ago who were busybodies and spent most of their time getting into other people's personal business rather than working. When I was about to go to work at another location because I'd had enough, the woman came right up to me and started calling me a b**ch and shouted 'GAS! GAS!' right at me but I ignored her.More recently, another employee was on my case and I heard him complaining to the supervisors about me. He was saying one day to his fellow employees 'What would it take to just walk over to that bathroom and use it?' Other employees were saying sarcastically 'Maybe she has hemorrhoids'. Also, being single (have never been able to have relationships due to the so-called IBS and all that goes with it- including lots of pain from adhesions) is a hazzard in my workplace. When I go to a new location, if there are any single men and my condition hasn't yet been discovered, speculation starts as to whether any of them should consider getting involved with me. Of course, that quickly comes to a stop once my problem is discovered! Personally, I'd never consider getting involved with anyone in my workplace anyway because it is such a hostile environment. I have heard of horror stories about 'normal' people- like when they break up, a lot of hostility towards one of them (seems like it is usually the female) often occurs in the workplace and of course privacy goes out the window. Better to keep work-life and personal life separate- probably even if I DIDN'T have these socially unacceptable issues!I will say that what can be most frustrating about it is that when you try to explain what you have to go through due to this problem,the problem is usually trivialized with a response such as 'But everybody passes gas!' so therefore you don't have a problem which only adds insult to injury- as though I have no right to be upset about it?! And they often refuse to believe that what you are telling them is true and of course we can't prove what happens in the workplace or elsewhere. That's what is most upsetting. All I know is that for the first 25 years of my life I was nothing like I am now in this regard.


----------



## Magic n Colts

First day of school, I knew I smelled. It took a week for everyone else to know it's a consistent problem and that's when...The girl in one of my classes pushed her desk back so there's a 6 inch gap between our desk but that didn't escape the smell which range is about a desk length. She would then spend the rest of the period coughing, sniffing, and sighing until the bell rung.The guy, who would've probably been a acquaintance if not for FBO, sort of silently deals with it except for 1-2 sighs in class but for the first time today he sort of bumped my desk up just a little bit 1 inch or so as I set down.The guy, who same as guy #1 would've been a acquaintance, keeps tapping my bottom of my chair and occasionaly (2-3) gives a weak kick to desk. He always goes to the bathroom for about 15 minutes and today when I walked in he let out a big sigh, lucky not many people were in the class beforehand.The boy who ends my day starts to complain of a headache and whenever he's away he's perfectly fine and whenever we're close he averts eyes and the wierd headache comes back although, occured only twice so far but for 2 weeks our original teacher moved so with a sub we got to sit whererever we wanted, straight to the back desk i went.Lucky, I don't have to share a seat with anyone or be next to anyone on my bus which was a terrible occasion last year and i have a few classes where i can have my back away from people. Last year, me and my friend who is part of my inner circle of real friends, he's the only one that knows really, had sat next to me each day knowing i smelled like ###### and didn't bring the subject of the people behind us complaining n moving or kicking the seat above us occasionally. To cope, I've been skipping classes but it's going to stop with my parents on my back.I went from being a B student, averaging a 3+ gpa to my current grades of d's c's and a few a's hopefully i get my grades up. I've been a heavy gamer and since the problem has happened i've increased playing time and decreased hw time. Although last summer was quite relieving and I came into this year thinking I was going to be fixed. I'm still keeping positive since there are people who have it worse.If anyone plays PWI let me know.


----------



## Tieuvodanh

People coughed a lot when I came to within 20m radius. Also I know that something is going wrong when I observe their behaviors , such as when I came to the 'detection zone' behind them (they didn't see me from behind their backs), they turned their heads around to look for something => that means they should detect sth and tried to look around for the source. It 's lucky (or unlucky) that the people in my country never want to say sth bad directly to others' faces.

It's all . Best...


----------



## lone_paladin

luckyhope said:


> Your story is heart wrenching. I'm so sorry you've had to go through the things you have. I dont know how you find the strength to go on. I dont really have a story. Well not about reactions. I've been going out for the past 9 months. Before that I was locked away in my room. I wouldnt even go near the people I lived with because I felt I smelled so bad. I would put towels under the door so the smell wouldnt escape my room. I was afraid to even go to the bathroom. Then in Nov I went into the hospital. There I was diagnosed with psychotic disorder with somatic delusional themes. The thing is I look for reactions everywhere I go. I'm constantly looking around at everyone to see if they are reacting to me (I know I look like a paranoid freak). In 9 months I've gotten 3 questionable reactions. I didnt even know what a reaction would be like. I needed some examples to go by. So I asked the question. I didnt know it was so severe for you all. I honestly thought people would be more secretive about their reactions. I didnt know reactions were so in your face. I'm naive to all of this.


I know exactly how you feel! It's like they don't care you have a chronic illness. Literally I have people say there goes "nasty" or there goes "sh**t". I've had people hold their noses just to try to see if they got a reaction. The worst part is that most people either know someone who has a chronic illness, will have a chronic illness themselves, or already have one and just want to say something to get rid of their own pain. I forgive them because I believe in God because I know everything comes down to choice and I know that any light I have in me has to clash with the darkness they have in them. It's all about choice after all.


----------



## moor_91

it is difficult in winter, because many people have colds. I sat by someone in the waiting room who had a bad cold, kept sniffing constantly. Don't think it was about me, but I remember that some horrible woman who came in to wait in gp waiting room at same time as me had some respiratory infection (retard, doesn't she know that's usually a virus and there is nothing the GP will do...). She said to her partner "he must stink bad if I can smell him when I'm this blocked up". $$$$$$ing ######.

Someone else on this forum tried to reassure me that smokers could not smell much. Whilst I know this is true, I also often get loud comments from smokers. It just depends how bad you smell. Smokers generally tend to be rude people too, so you might even be more likely to get abuse off them.


----------



## smellycat

Hi everyone! First time posting but have been reading for a while... so, reactions wise at work a lot of people think (or pretend to think) the smell comes from the office's building (pipes system is damaged, the smell is coming from the air con) but I also get nasty looks and of course people putting their hands near their noses, spraying perfumes, etc. Recently my team mate, who I've always been close to but never told 'no air con, the smell comes from ME!' has been acting really weird and it seems she finally realised the truth of the matter... She's started asking me jokingly 'is this you?' and avoids eye contact with me when depicting how horrid the smell is. She also started a 'would you rather' game at the pub where she asked me if I'd rather have a sh*t smell around me all the time, or fart loudly without control - very subtle

I've been wondering about just opening up and telling her that yes, all this time the smell has been coming from me and it does hurt me when she puts me on the spot in front of everyone... I was wondering if any of you had tried this approach? Talking to your closest colleagues about the problem in a 1 to 1 situation to see if they realise it's not really your fault and how much it affects you... Not sure if i should start a new thread with this question, let me know if it's the case!


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Alfan said:


> I havent read the whole thread but 2 years ago when i was in school, there was this guy in my class,* the class r-tard.abd he could throw out comments out loud too the class whenever he sat close to me* ... Like have you poped yourself!?!? Etcetc that just made myprobs worse. However my lg probs have redused alot i think cause i havent had reactions lately! But i feel for you guys, its awefull, i remember before my ibs i had lots of mates were quite populare and allways wanted to be seen. When ibs hit i just shrunk , lost most friends and became a ghost more or less for years!


----------



## nigol

my high school life was beyond anything any one could imagine, they even gave me a name. It really hurt when people i never met before called me the same names, they knew about me from their friends at my school. so better leave it in the past. I think ive become a horrible person as a result. of course people grew up, graduated, apologized, felt bad for me. But i dont care about what happened, I already forgave them as I knew the problem was me and wouldve done the same thing had the situation been reversed. What happens now? no career can withstand this, and if it matters to anyone, Im probably gonna be single forever. I used to think that one day there may be a cure but after scouring the internet and reading the forums about this, I didnt only discover that people have what i have, but there is a whole slew of other things that fall under IBS and there is no way doctors will tackle something as big as this so quickly. By the time there is a semblance of a cure i will be too old to care.


----------



## Common Response

It might seem this way at the moment N, but dwelling on such thoughts, can only bring pain just as powerful as actually experiencing such a future, even though it may never pan out that way..

I intitally thought the same, but since, have had a career, found a partner and had three kids.

I hope you're able to focus on the variables you have influence over, and stay positive.

Forget about the stuff society feeds us in order to become just another productive cog in the system.

Your condition can be the motivation to do something different in your life.

Everyone else is just a consumer.

I'm realising that I can learn from the past, and plan for the future but I don't dwell in them.

Living in the present is the key.

Rather than feeling humiliated, these days when someone reacts to my symptoms I might openly discuss or reveal my situation.

It's amazing how people open up once they understand, particularly women.

In fact a woman I met, then revealed that she was suffering from the same condition, only worse (she has considerable bloating pain).

Who knows, you might score a date or two out of such a technique.











nigol said:


> my high school life was beyond anything any one could imagine, they even gave me a name. It really hurt when people i never met before called me the same names, they knew about me from their friends at my school. so better leave it in the past. I think ive become a horrible person as a result. of course people grew up, graduated, apologized, felt bad for me. But i dont care about what happened, I already forgave them as I knew the problem was me and wouldve done the same thing had the situation been reversed. What happens now? no career can withstand this, and if it matters to anyone, Im probably gonna be single forever. I used to think that one day there may be a cure but after scouring the internet and reading the forums about this, I didnt only discover that people have what i have, but there is a whole slew of other things that fall under IBS and there is no way doctors will tackle something as big as this so quickly. By the time there is a semblance of a cure i will be too old to care.


----------

